# help black spots on my yemen chameleon!



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

I have two female yemen chameleons, they are ruffly 8 weeks old, i have had them a month and they are eating and pooing etc.. there are no problems there. But i have noticed that one of them sits at the bottom of the viv, trying to climb the glass well thats what it looks like.The other one dosent do this, she only goes to the floor when lookng for food and never sits at the glass. I have also noticed black spots on them one has it on its mouth and the other has it on her foot and tail..i have tried to take pictures but they keep moving and it looks all blurred. I was wondering if anyone knew what it could be.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

when you say black spots what do you mean?
are they colours in the skin or actual mole like spots?


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

It looks like colours in the skin, almost as if someone has put black biro pen on them, its not loads but there is a few patches.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

in that case without seeing pics i would say it's scratches! or pinpoint marks from the other chams claws.

when they get scratched it goes black/dark grey unlike us that go red. will stay for a couple of days but then disappear. tails/backs and feet are the main places this happens. but can happen anywhere. the black marks on the mouth are due to one of them standing on the others head (they have a habit of doing this.) or the one with the marks was eating a cricket and the other came along and tried to get it off it! maye have been a slight bit of biting involved but nothing to worry about.

if they are scratches do not worry they will go away by themselves. most babies get these at some point. all about the climbing on each other! just keep an eye on them. if they swell if they may be infected (this is rare with babies)>


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

i have seen them climbing over each other occasionally, thanks for that i was starting to get worried. I starting to think it was somthing nasty like a little parasite 

Thank you your a star:no1:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

what like mites!? eeeeeuuurrrrgggggh i hate em! they make me itch. nasty mites, nasty!

if they don't move then they aren't mites! mites stick out from the skin and look like round black dots. they do move though. they are actually not very likely to infect chams as they don't like the granular scale pattern that chameleons have. they like plate scales (like snakes and skinks have)

i would say scratches though...give em a rub and see if they come off if your worried. babies just scratch easily. is because their skin is so soft.


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

i did rub a bit and some black came off on the cotton wool bud but that looked like a tiny weenie bit of bark off the floor. the rest dont move or stick out, but i will keep a eye on them and make sure they dont start to move lol..

I agree on the mite side of things, they are ranky nasty dirty things 
Especially the ones dogs and cats get !


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

yeah that was probably just dirt!:smile:


----------



## CHAMMY (Feb 13, 2007)

BELIAL said:


> yeah that was probably just dirt!:smile:


yer just dirt lol


----------

